# Master-Slave-Konfiguration - gibt's das noch ?



## MomentInTime (22. März 2011)

Ganz doofe Frage. Ich hab' eine SSD, eine 5400-rpm-Festplatte, eine 7200-rpm-Festplatte, 2 DVD/CD-Laufwerke - ein altes und ein neues. Alle Laufwerke sollen in einem PC werkeln. Muss ich großartig auf Master-Slave-Konfiguration achten "wie früher", oder ist das mittlerweile hinfällig ?


Betriebssystem: Win 7 64-bit

Viele Grüße,
IronheadHaynes


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. März 2011)

Bei SATA Laufwerken gibts das nicht mehr, wenn sie über EIDE angeschlossen sind musst sicher immer noch drauf achten!


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

ja und nein, man kann es aber per Bios noch festlegen wenn man will.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. März 2011)

Hääää, was willst du per Bios festlegen?? Das Master Slave geht bei IDE Geräten auch heute noch über Jumper am Gerät selber und SATA Geräte haben das nicht auch nicht im Bios!!!!


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

na, dann sehe mal im Bios nach! da kanst du das einstellen, was die Master und Slave SATA ist, kann ich zumindest mit meinen SATA angebundenden Platten machen auf eine ASUS Crosshair3 Formula/auf auf dem 2er konnte ich das, im Bios ändern.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. März 2011)

Es gibt bei SATA Geräten kein Master/Slave Einstellung und wozu auch da du ja nur ein Gerät pro Kanal anschießen kannst!


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

jaja, wenn du meinst, ich kann im Bios das einstellen, das die eine andere als Master haben will, ansich könnte man aber auch sagen von welcher will ich Booten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. März 2011)

Also die Boot Einstellung ist ja was ganz anderes als Master/Slave, denn die braucht der IDE Kontroller um die zwei Laufwerke an ein und dem selben Kabel auseinander halten zu können.


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

ja, wenn du meinst


----------



## Ahab (22. März 2011)

Master/Slave Konfigs und Einstellungen wie sie noch von IDE Geräten bekannt sind, sind durch SATA *definitiv *obsolet geworden. Hier lässt sich das Ansprechverhalten hauptsächlich durch die Bootreihenfolge festlegen.

Also: immer ran mit den Dingern.


----------



## Jimini (22. März 2011)

Da an jeden SATA-Port nur ein Gerät angeschlossen werden kann, ist die Unterteilung in Master und Slave nicht mehr notwendig bzw. möglich und wurde daher abgeschafft. Ähnlich wie es bei den IDE-Ports den primären und den sekundären Slot gabe, sind auch die SATA-Ports durchnummeriert.

@ 0Martin21: bist du sicher, dass du dich nicht auf eine RAID-Funktionialität oder den auch heutzutage noch oft vorhandenen IDE-Port beziehst? Master / Slave hat mit der Bootreihenfolge nichts zu tun.

MfG Jimini


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. März 2011)

ja, ich bin mir sicher das ich das einstellen kann, zumindest heißen die einstellungen so bei mir und dann ich auch unter win die Platten vertauscht. wenn ich Win auf beide habe, daher meine ich ja das es sowas in der Art immer noch gibt, zumindest als Bootreihenfolge, was dann die Partition C ist automatisch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. März 2011)

Kann sein die Hersteller sind immer sehr freizügig wie sie ihre Bioseinstellungen nennen da es da kein Standard gibt, hat aber echt nichts mit der Master/Slave Funktion vom IDE Bus zu tun.


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. März 2011)

und was ist wenn du die Master auf Slave und die Slave auf Master änderst? von welcher startet der? nicht von der die dann Slave ist oder?


----------



## Kusanar (23. März 2011)

Bei IDE-Laufwerken ist die Master-Slave-Einstellung relativ schnurz fürs Booten. Mit dem passenden Bootmanager auf der Platte ists egal, welche Master oder Slave ist, dann kann ich sogar von einer x-beliebigen Platte booten. Und wenn nur auf der Slave ein Betriebssystem ist, aber keins auf der Master, bootet der auch locker flockig von der Slave-Platte (sofern sie im BIOS irgendwo in der Bootreihenfolge hinterlegt ist). Hat also nix damit zu tun welche Platte Master ist.
Ich kann meinetwegen auch mein DVD-Laufwerk als Master und die Festplatte mit Betriebssystem als Slave reinhängen, der wird dann trotzdem von der Platte booten...

Bei S-ATA gibts definitiv keine Master-Slave-Einstellungen wie im Sinne der alten IDE-Anschlüsse. Dein BIOS-Hersteller wird wohl schlichtweg nicht des Englischen mächtig sein und die Bootreihenfolge halt mal kurzerhand zur "Master-Slave-Einstellung" umbenannt haben...

PS: Bei ganz alten Boards, wo man noch keine Bootreihenfolge festlegen konnte, DA macht es noch wirklich etwas aus, welche Platte zuerst drinhängt. Aber mal ehrlich, solche Boards hab ich schon seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## Jimini (23. März 2011)

Kusanar schrieb:


> PS: Bei ganz alten Boards, wo man noch keine Bootreihenfolge festlegen konnte, DA macht es noch wirklich etwas aus, welche Platte zuerst drinhängt. Aber mal ehrlich, solche Boards hab ich schon seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr gesehen...


 
Stimmt, das war immer ein schlimmes Gefrickel. Da konnte man den Master nicht einfach beliebig ans IDE-Kabel hängen, nein, der musste an den letzten Stecker. Cable Select funktionierte meist auch nicht. Und wenn ein Fehler drin war, bekam man nicht mal ein Bild. Herrliche Zeiten waren das *g*
Das letzte dieser Boards, was ich in den Händen hatte, war irgendein PentiumII-Board vor ein paar Jahren.

MfG Jimini


----------

